# ASUS P5Q-E (Need stable EASY overclock)



## Vincy Boy (Nov 6, 2008)

If you check my system specs one should conclude that I should have an easy time of overclocking. I only want a 1600MHz FSB. Now is that too much to ask? I think not.
Anyways I can set the FSB to 400 and the thing boots but I am seemingly have problems with the USB devices. My Logitecg wireless keyboard and mouse combo freezes. I am swamped with work at college and have little time to learn what all that stuff in the BIOS settings are. Can some expert please give me some pointers. What voltages do I need to increase particulary? Thanks for the info.

Vincy Boy


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 6, 2008)

Increase FSB voltage by 0.005 and Vcore to until it is stable but keep an eye on temps , no higher then 70C and ram divider to 1:1 or 4:5 or 4:6 (4:6 for 1066 MHz RAM)


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 6, 2008)

What voltage do you run?  I'm at 1.4Vcore with 433*8 for 3.4Ghz(1600FSB) on my e8200.  I've set the FSB strap to 400 MHz and run it at a dropped rate.  Some peeps say to set the FSB strap to 333 for a 1:1 ratio, but I cant replicate this.

You should be able to run 3.8GHz easy with a minimal Vcore bump.  Whats your ram's voltage @?


----------



## Urbklr (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm, thats odd. Mine will do 400MHz at stock voltage. Try bumping the FSB Term and NB voltages a bit.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 6, 2008)

The thing about the freezing mouse and keyboard it may be a bad usb port. Plug it in another port and reinstall the drivers for it.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Nov 6, 2008)

further info: I got some abominable action going on with my ram, I added 2 1 gig sticks of supertalent PC6400 ram (I know some kind of sick bestiality there) so I am limited by those but I want the 4 gigs. That's why I am not pushing for more than 1600MHz. Wanna keep that ratio 1:1.


----------



## Urbklr (Nov 6, 2008)

Wait, are you trying to run your RAM at 1600MHz or 1:1 ratio?


----------



## Vincy Boy (Nov 6, 2008)

spearman914  	The thing about the freezing mouse and keyboard it may be a bad usb port. Plug it in another port and reinstall the drivers for it. 

well then all the USB ports are bad then. That cannot be it cause I have had the same problem with different OS installs and different USB ports. Maybe I got a "bad" board perhaps. As is said when overclocking your "mileage may vary". I do think/hope that some more voltz is what I need.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Nov 6, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Wait, are you trying to run your RAM at 1600MHz or 1:1 ratio?



1:1

1600MHZ FSB and 800MHz DDR2. That is 1:1, right? (FSB 400MHz quad-pumped, Memory speed 400MHz x2)


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 6, 2008)

Vincy Boy said:


> spearman914  	The thing about the freezing mouse and keyboard it may be a bad usb port. Plug it in another port and reinstall the drivers for it.
> 
> well then all the USB ports are bad then. That cannot be it cause I have had the same problem with different OS installs and different USB ports. Maybe I got a "bad" board perhaps. As is said when overclocking your "mileage may vary". I do think/hope that some more voltz is what I need.



If it occurs in every system then somehow the OC interfered with the mouse and keyboard and made it bad. Weird... 


Urbklr said:


> Wait, are you trying to run your RAM at 1600MHz or 1:1 ratio?



1.6 GHz is nearly impossible for DDR2. He said he's gonna run 1:1


----------



## Urbklr (Nov 6, 2008)

Vincy Boy said:


> 1:1



Okay...Thought for a second you wanted to run your RAM at 1600MHz


----------



## Vincy Boy (Nov 6, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> What voltage do you run?  I'm at 1.4Vcore with 433*8 for 3.4Ghz(1600FSB) on my e8200.  I've set the FSB strap to 400 MHz and run it at a dropped rate.  Some peeps say to set the FSB strap to 333 for a 1:1 ratio, but I cant replicate this.
> 
> You should be able to run 3.8GHz easy with a minimal Vcore bump.  Whats your ram's voltage @?



I had everything at auto but for the  400 FSB setting. I thought that would be all that I would need. Also I know this CPU can run at more than 4GHz cause I did that with the 1066 ram alone. Just need to find stability.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 6, 2008)

Vincy Boy said:


> I had everything at auto but for the  400 FSB setting. I thought that would be all that I would need. Also I know this CPU can run at more than 4GHz cause I did that with the 1066 ram alone. Just need to find stability.



What  are ur timings? ex: 5-5-5-15


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 7, 2008)

Vincy Boy said:


> I had everything at auto but for the  400 FSB setting. I thought that would be all that I would need. Also I know this CPU can run at more than 4GHz cause I did that with the 1066 ram alone. Just need to find stability.



Stability should be 3.6~3.8 for you set up.  I'm pretty sure your ram can handle it, so what stability program are you using to test your overclock?  I've never heard of an overclock killing a USB port


----------



## Vincy Boy (Nov 7, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> What  are ur timings? ex: 5-5-5-15



Timings AUTO.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2008)

Since you are running two different kinds of ram (bad idea when OCing), set the timings to 5 5-5-18.  Find out what your mobo settings are supposed to be at stock and set them there.  Do not overclock with AUTO settings.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Nov 7, 2008)

OK. I am running at 3600MHz with some settings I found at xtreme forums http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t299228.html. I tried 450x9 and got it to boot with the two types of ram.... to a point. It crashes before getting to the logon screen. CPU voltage was at 1.4 in bios. I wonder if I can get it stable at 450x9 cause it seems like it's not too far off. Ok getting greedy now


----------

